# The Body Shop VS Lush?



## MissPanther (Nov 29, 2010)

There are so many topics about this on the internet, but I just need clarity.

  	I use both, however I've been told by both sides that the other is "bad for you" or "doesn't work".
  	I personally don't have an opinion on either, but I'd like to know everyone else's opinions on it!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't used Lush, however, I've used TBS. Me and my mom use their body butters and absolutely love them. They sink in fairly quickly if rubbed in. I don't necessarily think it's bad for you. Nor Lush. Then again, many people have a different definition for "bad".


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 30, 2010)

Ha ha yes... My favourite was when Dr. Oz had that lovely show on "The DANGERS of Parabens and Sulfates". Almost every single person who came to MAC the next day was asking for a foundation without these two ingredients. And quite honestly, from my experience in Dermatology classes, I felt it was *almost* complete non-sense. Yes, it IS bad for you if you use.... a lot of it. But if you put your moisterizer on and wash your face at the end fo the day then you should have no problem with them.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't use The Body Shop products, I find the scents a bit synthetic but I really doubt it's 'bad for you' so to speak. I do however absolutely love Lush, it's all as natural as possible, organic ingredients are used and it's all ethical so what more could you want I guess. I was reading there newsletter today and to quote 'why use a synthetic coconut scent in a product when you can put real coconut in it?' and it does ring true. Why not harness the benefits of these very wholesome resources.

  	My favourite products are probably the bubble bars and bath melts. They do make my skin feel lovely, especially Dreamtime!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jan 14, 2011)

I've heard good things about the body shop, but i've never used it. However, I am a total lush junky and would recommend that brand highly!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 14, 2011)

I love both stores... and I think each has their own purpose. 

  	I get my face washes, moisturizers, shower gel and body butters from The Body Shop.
  	And I get bath bombs, soaps, face masks, scrubs and shampoos from Lush.

  	So I love both stores... I don't think one is better than the other, they both have amazing products!

  	If anyone hasn't been to both of these stores, I definitely reccomend checking them out!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

I think you cannot compare the two.

  	I LOVE Lush for their bath bombs and soaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The Body Shop has awesome body butters and body scrubs.

  	I don't want to miss one of them!


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 14, 2011)

I definitely agree with the synthesized fragrants of The Body Shop. The one thing I appreciate about them is how their Fair Trade  
  	Can anyone recommend a go to product to try from Lush? I keep hearing about their facial masks, but the only thing I don't like about them is that they expire in three weeks...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 15, 2011)

MissPanther said:


> I definitely agree with the synthesized fragrants of The Body Shop. The one thing I appreciate about them is how their Fair Trade
> *Can anyone recommend a go to product to try from Lush?* I keep hearing about their facial masks, but the only thing I don't like about them is that they expire in three weeks...


	I would definitely try Butterball bath bomb.

  	And BIG shampoo or Smitten handcream.

  	And a soap: Rockstar, Honey I washed the kids or Snowcake.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 15, 2011)

MissPanther said:


> I definitely agree with the synthesized fragrants of The Body Shop. The one thing I appreciate about them is how their Fair Trade
> Can anyone recommend a go to product to try from Lush? I keep hearing about their facial masks, but the only thing I don't like about them is that they expire in three weeks...


 
  	Yes, their facial masks do expire in 3 weeks, but the amount you get is pretty small, so it's not hard to use up. Also, I know some girls that freeze some of their Lush products to extend their shelf life.

  	I would recommend that you try the bath bombs, soap.. and the shower gels.  My favorite product of all time is their christmas scent 'Snow Fairy' ... the shower gel is amazzzing in that scent!
  	The only thing I am not crazy about is their lip balm, the consistancy is just weird, and it tastes aweful... but besides that I haven't tried anything that I do not love.

  	Honestly, there are so many different products, and it depends on what you are looking for .. i.e... skin type, scent preference, ect.. so i would recommend going in and talking to the girls there... they are REALLY helpful!


----------



## Miaow (Jan 16, 2011)

MissPanther said:


> I definitely agree with the synthesized fragrants of The Body Shop. The one thing I appreciate about them is how their Fair Trade
> Can anyone recommend a go to product to try from Lush? I keep hearing about their facial masks, but the only thing I don't like about them is that they expire in three weeks...


	Yeah, like other people have been saying both have different products which are good!  From Lush I would try the bath bombs/bubble bars - blackberry, space girl and sex bomb are some of my favourites but it just depends what fragrances you like   They also have a body lotion called vanilla dee-lite which is gorgeous!  From The Body Shop I agree with Susanne that the body butters and scrubs are awesome (although I'm liking the Soap & Glory scrub atm.)   Oh and about the face masks, they do come in a small tub but even then I had trouble using them up!  If there is someone that would want to share one with you that might be a good idea


----------



## Aelya (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't really like Lush, I can't say it's beacause of the price because when we think, TBS is too expensive... And As *MissPanther  *say, it expire in 3 week so ... Even if there are not many product I don't know... The only thing that I like is bath's stuff, I think it's funny so I like.
  	So I'm team TBS. I'm so in love with flavor, Grapefruit is my favorite I could smell it since 6 hours ! Their butter is so good, and their scrubs are soft so I like it !
  	Well I'm really crazy about THB I want taste ALL flavor ( only taste Cherish ( Don't like really )  Grapefruit and Mango <3 )


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for your advice guys! So I went in there and got the butterball bath bomb, and I LOVE it. It just smells amazing and makes my skin feels so good afterward. I also used Sexbomb with my boyfriend, and even he has to admit that it was pretty nice. 
  	I bought the face masks (Cosmetic Warrior), because I have combo skin as well as the Coal Face soap. I've seen a little bit of skin peeling, but it's only been two days so I'm not entirely sure if I should continue.

  	I love Body Shop though, I've been going to them for years for their Body Butters, especially their "Mother of All Body Butters" that's going on right now!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 19, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MissPanther* 

 
 		 			I love Body Shop though, I've been going to them for years for their Body Butters, especially their "Mother of All Body Butters" that's going on right now!





  	 Omg! I know!  When I saw the Mother of All Body Butter... I was SOOO excited!  I can't wait to get another one!


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
 		 			 Omg! I know!  When I saw the Mother of All Body Butter... I was SOOO excited!  I can't wait to get another one! 




 	I'm sad that they only have a few select scents out though  My favourite is the Cocoa Butter but they only have Shea out T_T


----------



## jillybean (Jan 20, 2011)

I used to love TBS for their eye shadows but since discovering MAC, I haven't gone back. I used their skin care line before and it was just okay but really like LUSH, especially their toners.


----------



## Oubliette (Jan 20, 2011)

I really don't like Lush at all... I think it's overpriced for what you get and the scents really aren't that great at all. Way too much hype for me. I think the Body Shop has better products personally.


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 22, 2011)

I've started using their facial bar soap a week ago, called "Coal Face", and I've actually gotten really good results. I was using the Tea Tree Oil Facial wash from Body Shop before, and I quickly realized that it was the one that was making me break out so much. It's been 7 days and the bumps all over my face have since gone down, but I found that the cleanser bar itself does make my skin flakey (like dandruff except on the face :/) My seaweed moisterizer from The Body Shop isn't really cutting it in terms of moisterizing so I'm going to try TBS' Vitamin E to see if that will help.

  	I WOULD have tried the most moisterizing facial moisterizer called "Skin's Shangri-La" if it weren't for the fact that you have to pay 50.00CAD for 45g  Has anybody tried it? I might be willing to pay for it IF the moisterizer is godly.

  	I've tried the eyeshadows from TBS, but I found that they would pretty much melt off my face at the end of the day. Their perfumes are essentially the same too, and I didn't like how they were so similar to typical perfumes from drug store brands. Lush has a TON of unique scents though, and my signature scent right now is a scent called "Lust". Amazing heady smell.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2011)

I can really recommend the face soap Fresh Pharmacy by Lush! Great for oily and combination skin.


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 24, 2011)

Like everyone has said. TBS butter are a staple for me! I will never be caught dead without one at home!  The lush massage bars are amazing too, as well as the bottled soaps!  It's a pity I don't get lush easily here!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love love love TBS.  It is one of my HG stores.  I love the body butters and wish they still sold the Nut Foam bath.  It is the best.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 24, 2011)

i really dont care for the the body shop. The only things ive ever really liked were the peppermint pumic foot scrub (even that i found i still needed to use with a pumic stone) , the hemp hand cream (but i hated the smell) and anything scented vanilla spice. The bnody butters are nice, but i just never end up using them up. In Fact i have one taht im currently stairing at from... oh lets say 5 years ago that i fully know HAS to be expred, and theres hardly a dent in it. I havent touched it in forever, but it kills me to throw it away because of how much it cost me. 

  	i LOVE lush. I use there products in full every time, no waste! I Love Coal face soap (i use it on my body) and their bath bombs/melts/bubble bars. I liked their masks, but would forget to do them, so they would expire. Their mesage bars are great. Im IN LOVE with their Peid de Pepper foot cream. It smells devine and feels amzing on your feet. Totally sooths sore feet. I even use it on my legs when they are sore after a long day of work. Love their sugar scrubs. I love lushes products, but more than taht i love their ethics! Not tested on animals. As natural and organic as possible. Mostly vegan friendly. Little to no packaging. I love that they have chairty pots. I love that they no longer use palm oil. I love that they will fully give away their palm oil alternative recipe to any flippin company! I love that their bags are all compostable. I freakin love lush!


----------



## cattina (Apr 7, 2011)

Body shop only fakes that it is natural etc. it is ilike only 0.1 percent natural and 99.9 percent chemical and synthetic. I hate body shop! And its so overpriced... Lush is a trillion times better. I am hooked on lush.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Apr 7, 2011)

Another vote for Lush, the only thing The Body Shop has over them is they smell better... lol


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

For me, Body Shop wins hands down.  Walking past the door of Lush makes me feel physically sick, because of the overpowering smell, whereas there is no such problem with Body Shop.

  	I don't buy a lot of Body Shop stuff, but I do like their shampoos and conditioners.  They also do handy little gadgets like the zit remover (can't remember what it's actually called).


----------



## commandolando (Apr 7, 2011)

LUSH! hands down! I used to be obsessed with the body shop (in the 90's in Canada, Lush always smelled "earthy" to me) I couldn't stand walking near the store....now they have the new range of bath bombs (twilight, dragons egg etc) the L/E shower gels smell amazing, they lather so much better than The Body Shop and smell a million times better! I just bought the Solid Shampoo bar in Seanik & the Jungle conditioner & I'm so stoked, my hair is so shiny & smells wonderful....and the cupcake face mask..HOLY GRAIL!

  	 Lush is also coming out with a Twilight shower gel that's light purple! AND a moon bath bomb that's like Twilight & Fizz Banger but smells like Ghost shower gel. I'm addicted!

  	 Also, my boyfriend HATES products..he uses shampoo, conditioner, body wash and face wash..all drug store. I showed him the Ocean Salt face scrub and he uses it everyday. ha! He's also been using my solid shampoos. Were going to Lush this wknd to pick out an everyday face wash for him.


----------



## ashtraygirl (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually years back Lush use to make products for Body Shop, but I think they got annoyed at being asked to use synthetics..
  	I prefer Lush because they are clearly animal friendly whereas Body Shop has been owned by Loreal for 10 years.


----------



## Polaris (Apr 8, 2011)

I think they both serve a purpose.  I get my bath stuff from LUSH and I get my body butter from The Body Shop.  

  	Also, I think TBS is starting to go towards more natural products as well.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 8, 2011)

Can I break the rules?!! I vote Sabon and Bean'Stock 

  	http://sabonnyc.com/

  	http://beanstock.ca/


----------



## PeachTwist (May 2, 2011)

LUSH, hands down. I am however biased considering I was a Christmas temp-employee.  I love absolutely every single thing I've used from them.

  	Bath bombs, face wash, fresh face mask, toner, moisturiser, body butter (exfoliates & moisturises body, not to be confused with a cream/lotion), massage bars, soap, bubble bars, shower gel, shampoo, perfume, lip scrub.. I've tried at least one in every single category mentioned and love them all.

  	I love the smell of things, the fact that they use as little packaging as absolutely possible and if you bring back 5 black empty, clean pots then you get a free fresh face mask.  I think it's an excellent way to make sure their customers recycle - and they DO recycle those black pots, they melt them down and re-make them so there is no waste!  They're as vegan as they can be, they don't test on animals and they support many different causes worldwide.  Their charity pots really make a difference and each month or so they're supporting a new cause.  I think it's a fantastic company and although I no longer work for them I will continue to always buy from them.

  	Also, LUSH and the original TBS owner before taken over by L'oreal used to actually be very good friends.  TBS stopped being all natural etc when they were taken over.  Personally I've never used TBS, but I also don't feel like I'm missing out on anything when I'm so happy with my LUSH stuff.

  	I'd also like to rave about a product - "Tiny Hands" is a hand moisturiser in the shape of a baby hand - I personally never, ever use moisturiser on my hands as I cannot stand absolutely any oily/greasy type feel.  I'm always washing them to get rid of any trace of dirt etc too.  Sticky/dirty/greasy hands I can't stand - this product, albeit oily until it sinks into the skin, which it has within a few minutes is THE best hand moisturiser I've used.  It makes my hands so unbelievably soft.  I even used it on my legs after shaving last week and they were unbelievably soft and silky feeling.

  	Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## jennifa (Sep 14, 2011)

Nobody get offended, but I think both lines use the "natural, wholesome" skincare line to hook people in.  My vote goes to one line you can find in any Target or Duane Reade: Shea Moisture!!

  	They make soaps, lotions, shampoos, shaving balms, etc.  The ingredients, which are posted in big print on the label, are truly natural and wholesome (NOTHING you can't pronounce!  No need for a dictionary!)  It's free trade and organic, they don't test on animals, and they've done wonders for my skin!!

  	If you have to get something from Lush though, the Buffy scrub bar is amazing.  But I think everything else from Lush/TBS is overrated and overpriced.


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 15, 2011)

I use Lush soaps and shower gels plus some shampoos and lotions - and from TBS I use some skincare products, make up brushes and body lotions. So they don't really clash for me, I can use both  I have pretty much stopped buying as much from TBS since it was sold to L'Oreal.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't purchased from Lush in years. My favourite product of all time from them is one they don't make anymore: Skinny Dip shower gel.   The Body Shop, I have their Tea Tree toner and their eye makeup remover. Neither are terrible; would I buy them again? Possibly, I'm not sure.


----------

